# email addy change notification



## Dextra (Feb 9, 2004)

Please be advised that all emails to editrix@dreadgazebo.com now go automatically into the trash (too much spam).
Emails to denise AT ambient DOT ca are more likely to get through to me.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 9, 2004)

Denise can you also post this in the open call thread? thanks.


----------

